# Accumulator + Pressure relief = very soft ride ag tractor



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

I am really blown away by how little this is talked about. So I am making a new thread about how I modified my Kubota M110 to ride like a Cadillac.

I have an M110 with an 1800lbs blower on the back, a 500lbs broom on the front and filled front tires. Here is what I can say.....this thing rode absolutely horrible. The blower hit so hard on the dips that I actually tore the blower lift arms off. It was bad.

Anyways....here is the short method of what I did. I installed a pressure gauge on the lift cylinders to learn what pressure is required to hold the blower up; turns out it was 950psi. I then added a 1qt accumulator to the lift cylinders, I set the precharge of the accumulator to 1100psi. Then I located the factory pressure relief valve and lowered the bypass pressure to 1200psi (just a guess, reality is...1/2 turn more, and the tractor couldn't lift the blower lol)

Now, as I drive the blower looks like it is floating on air. My head doesnt hit the roof anymore, my back is not sore. I mean literally....it rides better than it did without having the blower on the back. There is at least 12 inches of suspension/travel on the back of the blower. I can now literally travel full speed everywhere I go. 

If you haven't done his yet....don't wait for something to break, just do it. You will not regret it.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Our Metalplessis wing plows come with them. We are in the process of adding them to our tractors with inverted blowers. There is some discussion on it.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Herm Witte said:


> Our Metalplessis wing plows come with them. We are in the process of adding them to our tractors with inverted blowers. There is some discussion on it.


Literally.....I used the accumulator from my Metal Pless 9/14 live edge (I bought a second one) for my 3pt hitch. It was however set to 2750psi and I had to lower it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

After far too many thousands of dollars in repairs on 3 different tractors, I am beyond frustrated that no one really talks much about this.

Added 1 each to our 5 Series and it really is amazing the difference they make. I believe we ordered one for our 4720, but it snowed for 2 weeks straight.


----------



## Calcon (Jul 31, 2012)

Stumbled on this site. I think they might have what you need.

https://www.zuidbergna.com/frontlinesystems/options-hitch-pto/accumulator-shock-absorber/


----------



## farmergeorge (Nov 19, 2015)

Massey Ferguson have a 3pth soft ride feature, our 05 has it and the FIL has it on his 2011 5465


----------



## Hill town (Aug 25, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> After far too many thousands of dollars in repairs on 3 different tractors, I am beyond frustrated that no one really talks much about this.
> 
> Added 1 each to our 5 Series and it really is amazing the difference they make. I believe we ordered one for our 4720, but it snowed for 2 weeks straight.


I'm Looking to add an accumulator to a 5 series now, where did you umb it into?


----------

